# Help, bitterweed is taking over!



## ohsusanna (Mar 15, 2010)

My main concern is what about the horses while I am killing the bitterweed. My second concern is there a better way to kill bitterweed other than roundup.
I have it in my pasture bad, it is from one side to the other and it looks like the only grass growing in my 6 acre pasture is back in the woods. The bitterweed is tall enough to spray without hitting other plants, but will the horses eat the bitterweed when the plant is dead??


----------



## ohsusanna (Mar 15, 2010)

well, my hay guy said spay with *grazon*. the co op guy says they are out of it right now, but about $89. will cover 12 acres.
has anyone here used it, recommend it??
I have 10 acres, 4 horses (mine) and a 1yr old I'm boarding for a fee. we have them on hay and alfa pellets just fine, everyone is healthy and no bones showing  but omgoodness it is getting ridiculous how much the bitterweed has taken over!! YUK!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Unless it keeps coming up or you will have other weeds later I would just use 24D. Grazon is 24D with picloram added for preemmerge control to make it longer lasting. Grazon information http://www.dowagro.com/ca/prod/grazon.htm


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

You can purchase weed killer at tractor supply stores that is "safe" for horses, it works great. We had a problem with weeds getting out of control last year, but didn't want to have to continually spray the pasture(just don't care for chemicals and we were having to spray by hand!). 

Since then we brought home a dairy cow and goats. The pasture so far this year is beautiful!

We rotate the horses and cow. The geldings will eat selectively(the cause of the problem in the first place) but the cow will immediately target the areas they let grow up. Works great. Then the goats clean everything else up(blackberry thorn patches mostly).


----------

